# Credit cards and French fuel stations



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi 

I stopped at a brand new Le Clerke fuel station in France a few days ago, 
fully expecting the usual NO UK c/cards accepted.I was not disappointed. 

An hour later we arrived at Mery Sur Cher,our chosen aire for the night, to be confronted with a barrier at the entrance. Please insert your credit card for entrance, charge 3 euros. In goes the card ,up goes the barrier,no problem. 

Now Mery Sur Cher is a tiny village, So how can a tiny village provide a machine that can accept my card, when a great supermarket chain can't. 

Stan


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

dethleff said:


> Hi
> 
> I stopped at a brand new Le Clerke fuel station in France a few days ago,
> fully expecting the usual NO UK c/cards accepted.I was not disappointed.
> ...


I suppose that the LeClerc chain have had their card machines for some time and can see no reason to change them considering the relatively small number of uk motorhome owners it affects.

Mery sur Cher have only had the barrier a short time so I guess they've installed the most up to date card reader.
Uk motorhomes make up a good percentage of the aire's users so I suppose they don't wany to lose the income.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Obviously you had better luck than us at merry sur cher as we were there on the 7th Feb and the machine wouldnt accept either a visa or a mastercard, luckily the office was still open at 5pm and they took our 3 euros and opened the barrier for us. Then a frenchman came in, he also had problems and this was all after a french service engineer had been working on it. The office girl then decided to leave the barrier up for the rest of the night.
What type card did you use ?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi bit surprised as I have never had any trouble with my nationwide card, and I am sure I have used it at a Le Clerc.

Olley


----------



## 94431 (May 1, 2005)

Like you Olley I used my Nationwide card extensively in France a couple of years back. Is this no UK cards a recent thing?


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

I have had a French bank Mastercard for over 15 years because of these very problems. 

In the past their cards have had an extra digit ( more advanced they told me) and their card saved the day in supermarkets and when buying fuel.

From about 2001- until the new chip and pin in the UK all my UK cards worked OK in France. After that I started having problems again and resorted to my French card. I was told by my Bank in the UK that the French were now behind with their technology but they should realign with the European standard over the next few years.

Gover


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



autostratus said:


> I suppose that the LeClerc chain have had their card machines for some time and can see no reason to change them considering the relatively small number uk motorhome owners it affects.


Not only UK motorhome owners are affected. Also German, Dutch, Italian, you name it.

However, there is hope: I have now heard from several German motorhomers that they had been successful with their credit card at French automated petrol stations.

Will try out in a little more than a week myself. 8)

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

autostratus said:


> dethleff said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


The Chip and Pin system used in the UK and many other late adopters is very different from that used in France.
French banks and retailers are starting to adopt the new system but with the retailers it is a matter of finance. On average a major company-wide software change would cost in excess of £1m, there would also be the cost of replacing all of their card readers. It is happening, as many have reported recently but will take some time for the whole country to change.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion it was an unmanned fuel station.

Stan


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Unmanned fuel stations*

We have had to borrow a "Carte Blue" to be able to use the unmanned fuel stations - it has really made a difference to our travels as we are now able to travel at will knowing that we can fill up at anytime. We took this step as we were once stranded on a Sunday late afternoon, in the middle of nowhere, with no way of getting fuel at the unmanned station (opening 9am the following day!) until a very kind French gentlemen was prepared to take our cash and used his card to put a few litres in our tank.

Apparently it is possible for a UK citizen to open a French bank account and obtain a "Carte Blue" but we have not got round to organising that yet.

Sundial


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*maybe*



dethleff said:


> Sorry for the confusion it was an unmanned fuel station.
> 
> Stan


Yes there the ones.

Some do accept them, some don't. I tried one in an old Champion a few weeks back. To my suprise and delight, it worked.

Trev.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Never had a problem with my nationwide card. Cahoot/abbey never worked.
Now have a CA Britline French card no more problems....


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*french credit card*

I got a french bank account and have a carte blue card, it has speeded up many card transactions,we find it very useful, get petrol any time ect.

Cheers Don


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Even some manned places, Champion, Le Clerc, Intermarche will sometimes not accept our nationwide card.

However at Boulogne I went to the automated part and the Lloydstsb card worked  (I think this was a Le Clerc )

Those with a CA Britline account, Credit Agricole, do you find high bank charges to operate this bank account? How much does it cost everytime you pay with a card? I have been considering openning a French Bank account.


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi All
would anyone who knows please tell us what we need to open a _carte blue_ account as we are just going to retire :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and hope to spend long periods in europe. 
we have nationwide debit and credit.
can we do it online??
Thanks

Bob & Sandy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

This subject keeps cropping up...is it simply a 'French' problem?
Does it happen in any other near European countries?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bob & Sandy,

http://www.britline.com/g1/

might help.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

*LECLERC auto pumps no foreign cards !*

I have just returned from France where I tried to get some diesel in a LECLERC supermarket near Nancy

The canopy over the pumps that went onto the manned cash office would only permit a car or small van to fit underneath so I pulled up at the automatic credit card pumps only to find that none of my credit or debit cards would work

It was then that I noticed the sign saying no foreign cards accepted! 
(or american express)


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

So Is IT safe to say the only sure fire way to be safe at everycash point garage etc is to get a French credit card ?
Bri


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes, brianamelia, it is safe to say that. The French were ahead of the UK and others with chip and pin. but the technology has moved on and the cards issued by the latecomers to chip and pin often cannot be read by the older machines. Gradually the machines in France will be updated but as said in a previous post changing them all is expensive. so it will be years before they are all changed.

Dragonfly


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have found the supermarkets accept them but the automated filling stations do not! 

If the station has a manned route through they are happy to accept the UK cards but the automated ones are the problem. Assuming that you can get under the canopy that is!

Some of the stations are manned during the day but close at e.g. 8.pm - we have had trouble at these from about 7.45pm as the staff obvioulsy switch over early so they can leave promptly!

Different supermarkets work in different locations - there is no uniformity - perhaps because of the age of their machines! Big day to avoid is Sunday - it seems to be automated only on those days!


----------



## 106626 (Aug 22, 2007)

:wink:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Zulurita,

I used to have a Credit Agricole bank account. I closed it in 2005 because there was a standing charge of 7,35 Euros per month (and other charges for transactions) and the 500 Euros I put in to open the account had soon dwindled to about 240 Euros simply due to bank charges.  

No interest paid to GB account holders either! :roll: 

If you can live without it, don't bother with a bank account in France.


SD


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

What about a normal debit card (maestro) do these work ok?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

The automated pumps at the LECLERC supermarket that I tried had a sign on the pump that said that it would not accept ANY FOREIGN CARDS

I did try my debit cards but they didn't work either

couldnt fit under the canopy for the manned cash desk pumps


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello,
yes no problem to open an account at hsbc in france,you have to go in person and pay in euros,they will provide you with a carte bleue,they will then charge you e6 or7 per month to keep the account open,i think its worth it due to the amount of filling stations going non manned.to top your account up draw cash from a hole in the wall on your english card then pay cash into any french branch.used to be grand when exchange rate was 1.40 to the £ but not so know.
Regards.
Pete.


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

I only use debit cards at petrol stations; why?
They are always accepted, there is no fee and you get a commercial exchange rate
I use Nationwide Flexaccount debit card
You have to put funds into the account first of course
Otherwise I use Post Office credit card; there is no fee; the only snag is to make the payment on time if you period of travel is prolonged
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I opened an account with HSBC France over the phone, plus transfer money over the phone, also have french debit card, works well except for small charges, every where else we use a hsbc credit card for most purchasers and have the balances taken out of our current account
automatically at the end of the month so never have to worry about charges, plus the money stays in our account for up to 2 months longer


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello MGB,
My UK Post Office CC does *not* work in any of the automated fuel stations in France. Again there are notices indicating only French CC will work.

Dunno why but a very large and convenient manned Esso garage at the entrance of the Cherbourg ferry terminal underwent a mammoth redevelopment and became totally automated. 
Now all 'foreign' trucks, cars and motorhomes have to search another service station in the town to fill up. Crazy but thats the way it is.

After being charged a monthly fee with Credit Agricole for their CC I cut it up in my local branch much to the annoyance of the clerk who obtained it for me.
I now have a Bank Accorde CC obtained through our local Auchan supermarket that costs €8.00 a year but rewards you €0.10 for every purchase no matter how small. This is usually sufficient to cover the annual €8.00 charge.

Ray.


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Ray
I said that I always used a debit card (Nationwide Flexacount) at petrol stations
Did you try a debit card?
MGB


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello MGB,
Nope, I must admit I don't have any European Debit Cards. I have a US one but I would expect a disproportionate charge or fee to be charged.

Ray.


----------



## pnewbery (Sep 10, 2007)

> I now have a Bank Accorde CC obtained through our local Auchan supermarket that costs €8.00 a year but rewards you €0.10 for every purchase no matter how small. This is usually sufficient to cover the annual €8.00 charge.


Ray, How did you obtain this card? Just tried to apply on-line and it appears you have to have a French Address and phone No. to apply.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Paul & Bridget.
I guess it was because I had already applied and got an Auchan discount/loyalty card and presumably had furnished the required documents previously.

I think they also require details of a French bank to make sure they can collect as and when.

Sorry I didn't make that clear previously.

I think with the tightening of banking and financial rules now it's becoming more and more difficult to open any kind of account in another country where you don't have an address.

Ray.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm sorry if this is a daft question from all the posts here ....but is this a problem that has arisen just this year? 

We don't regularly use the N/W debit card at automatic petrol pumps, but when ever we used it last year it was OK. We ususally try to fill up before Sunday and never travel more than a tank full at a time. Has been close somethimes though 8O 

We last visited September last year and will be off at the end of this month    

Sue


----------

